# 280 not starting



## datsun280zx (Apr 20, 2005)

new at the forums . wandering if any1 could help i just bought a 76 280 zx and it ran ok on the way home but after like 3 days it wouldnt start it would turn over and had fuel and spark i dont know what else to check is ther any wiring i should check or something please help by the way its an inline 6 im not sure what motor is call thanks


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Battery drain infamous with the 280zx. Oh somebody will tell you your in the wrong section, I personally could care less for a datsun owner we are all related. The drain could be from freaking anywhere until then, charge your battery and when your not using the car disconnect the neg. cable when you let it sit. I to this day have not found my drain on my 280zx but I havent really spent any time trying to either good luck maybe somebody else can be more helpfull. Try the Z section thats where your 280zx specialist are.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Tell you what, I'll take that piece-o-junk off yer hands for a hundred bucks.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

datsun280zx said:


> new at the forums . wandering if any1 could help i just bought a 76 280 zx and it ran ok on the way home but after like 3 days it wouldnt start it would turn over and had fuel and spark i dont know what else to check is ther any wiring i should check or something please help by the way its an inline 6 im not sure what motor is call thanks


it would be an L series motor.

So you have fuel and spark and it's cranking, but no start? what happens if you put a few drops of fuel in the intake? it should start then ( if it's getting a good spark )


----------

